# sun cream



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "sun cream" in Romanian? It is a name of a cream, that people put on their skin while being on sun, eg on a beach, for the purpose to protect their skin.

a picture

I tried 8 dictionaries.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

I've seen both "cremă de protecţie solară" and "cremă cu protecţie solară" used. I admit I've no idea which is correct.  

An alternative: "cremă cu filtru UV".


----------



## anto33

Hello,

I've seen also cremă solară.
Cremă-creme is feminine.


----------



## Trisia

There are a lot less results if you put that between quotation marks.  ("crema solara"). I can't say I like it, sounds more like the translator had to fit the words on a small box or something, and didn't have enough place to say "crema ___ protecţie solară".


----------

